# uno specchio nella giungla



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Kfsswo9r44A

Cani e gatti reagiscono abbaiando o miagolando, ma cosa accade quando un animale ben più grande si trova a tu per tu con se stesso? Per scoprirlo un fotografo ha montato uno specchio nella giungla del Gabon per catturare le reazioni degli animali selvatici: gli scimpanzé sfruttano l’occasione per pulirsi, mentre leopardi e gorilla si lanciano all’attacco del “nemico”.










Il fotografo Xavier Hubert Brierre ha messo in prossimità degli specchi alcune macchine fotografiche, collegate a sensori di movimento che avviavano la registrazione al passaggio degli animali. I filmati sono molto divertenti: un leopardo prova a graffiare la sua immagine riflessa, un gorilla si osserva incuriosito prima di caricare lo specchio credendo si tratti di un rivale.





Nelle riprese compare anche un elefante che lancia un’occhiata allo specchio prima di allontanarsi serenamente, alcuni scimpanzé hanno colto l’occasione per pulirsi. Solo pochissimi animali sono in grado di riconoscere la propria immagine nel “test dello specchio”,  anche i bambini sembrano riuscirci solo dai 18 mesi in poi.


----------

